# 99 Maxima SE ECU Codes P0138 and P0139



## 99maxima5spd (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a 1999 Maxima SE 5 Speed which I own since April 2005. The car has 103K miles on the odometer and typically runs flawlessly. On 2 occasions in the past 2 months, the Check Engine Light Illuminated with the codes shown above. I have recently purchased the CarChip E/X (highly recommended!) and the Oxygen Sensor voltage for B1S2 ranges between .15 and .30 volts. The other Oxygen Sensor B1S1 ranges between 0.00 and .90 Volts with no errors reported for this sensor. Does anyone know what the correct voltage range should be for the B1S2 sensor? Thanks. -- Joel


----------

